

Ask HN: Review out site and desktop app - EasyMail - AlexLa

Many of you run some kind of businesses and have email lists of your customers.<p>What would make you leave the Mailchimp, CampaignMonitor, etc. and use our desktop product for your email campaigns?<p>The main benefit of it -- a one-time payment.<p>URL: http://www.glocksoft.com/easymail/<p>What do you think about the site and software? Do you think it has a potential in the world of web apps?
======
pixeloution
No business depending on using email for permission based marketing would
touch this product - it uses the users own ISP to send email which will
destroy your deliverability rates (not to mention get your account shut down
at the majority of ISPs).

The major advantage of MailChimp, Campaign Monitor, etc is that the email gets
to where its going.

~~~
AlexLa
I think none of our customers use ISP's smtp servers to send their mailings.
ISPs often set limits for their mail servers. Most of the users have websites,
so they use their own smtp servers. Easymail won't hurt deliverability rates
at all because it uses the same technology as MailChimp or CampaignMonitor (
including the DomainKey and DKIM ) but it's a standalone desktop application.

The main disadvantage though is that you need your PC to stay running all the
time when you send a campaign.

